# Rocky Mountain Altitude AL Schaltzüge Verlegung



## rockyrichter (24. November 2009)

Hallo,
wie sind die Schaltzüge bei Euren Altitudes verlegt ?
Meine Kreuzen sich unter dem Oberrohr. Ich weiss noch nicht, ob das Sinn macht. Irgendwie geht das aber gar nicht anders.
Hat jemand ne Idee, Bilder ?

Danke und Gruss


----------



## blaubaer (26. November 2009)

es würde doch einen solch schöne Altitude Fred geben 

nur so dass die antwort hier nicht vegebens ist, meine schaltzüge kreuzen sich auch am oberrohr, bei meinem Altitude 50.
gibt natürlich schon die andere variante, ohne kreuzung, dann aber scheuern sich die kabel am steuerrohr  , nach meiner ansicht ist die "querungs"variante aber die aufgeräumtere version was den kabelsalat angeht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

